# what size wheels?



## sdsmith99 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an 06 Maxima SE. I have replaced the stock 18" wheels with 20's but now that we are getting into winter I want to put some studded tires on my car. I want to go with smaller "cheap" wheels. How small of a wheel will fit over the rotor & calipers? I am hoping to fit 15 or 16" rims since they will be cheaper for both the rims and tires.


----------



## sdsmith99 (Jan 23, 2007)

If anyone is interested after a lot more looking online I found that 16" wheels do fit on the Max. Here is a link with some specs for the "winter rims"

Winter Rims Nissan Maxima/Altima (2002-2006) Wheels - Wheel Size & Price Details - 1010tires.com


----------

